# [Struts] struts-config.xml parsen



## clemson (30. Aug 2005)

Hallo!

Wie kann ich auf die struts-config.xml zugreifen? Ich möchte nämlich diese Daten parsen und brauche dazu den Pfad zu dieser Datei...

Das Blöde ist nur, dass diese Datei im WEB-INF Verzeichnis liegt, und ich daher keinen direkten ZUgriff auf diese Datei habe...


----------



## Bleiglanz (30. Aug 2005)

über den ServeltContext

#getResourceAsStream("/WEB-INF/struts-config.xml")


----------



## clemson (30. Aug 2005)

alles klar, dankeschön


----------

